# Nature-Pure water purifier



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all, 

We are going fulltiming in Europe shortly and are thinking of having a Nature pure filter fitted.

Just wondering what others think of them? Is it the best system or does anyone use another they are pleased with.

Also, we wondered if you have to have a separate tap fitted or can you buy the kit minus tap and use the tap already fitted in the kitchen? 

Any comments would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

yes very good filters but get the extra tap version as it means that the filters last longer. 
easy to fit and no more plastic bottles.


----------



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, that makes sense, thanks for the tip.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent system, had it since the van was new and wouldn't be without it now. 

Separate tap definitely the way to go, that way you don't filter washing up water unless you need to. 

Tea tastes much better and it doesn't matter what people do with the hose at the filling points you know you are always going to be safe. 

Which means you save space, weight and money not buying bottled water. 

Mandy


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Jooles. If you do a search you will see that there are many threads on this subject. Folks seem to be in two minds about water filtration systems - they either wouldn't be without them or can't see the point. 

We fitted one and wouldn't be without it. We drink loads of fresh water and a lot of tea too. We love the taste of the filtered water, and, having a small van can't be bothered with having to carry bottled water. If you're fulltiming then I would say yes. go for it, I'm sure you won't regret it.

We fitted the extra tap and and glad we did. Just make sure you have room to fit it somewhere near the sink.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread but I have also been considering a nature pure filter. We currently use a Brita jug and filter and the difference to the water is considerable but its a nuisance to fill and carry around.

I don't have room for a tap by the kitchen sink and am reluctant to connect to the kitchen cold pipe due to the issues already mentioned with filter life and also accessing our kitchen cold pipe is very difficult.

I have heard that some have connected to the bathroom cold tap instead. This seems to make sense as you generally use less water there. I would use this tap for drinking water, kettle, boiling etc.. and it will also be useful for teeth cleaning! Also easily accessible under the sink.

Has anyone done this? My other worry is the water pressure - is it affected much?


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We fitted the Nature pure one last year,good investment no need to carry big bottles of water around.Also it was Easy to fit ,we have the separate slim tap at the kitchen sink so only uses the filter for the drinking water.I would recommend having one as I did`nt use the water from the tank for tea, coffee or drinking.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Can someone provide a link to any test reports on the safety claims of Nature Pure or similar water filter systems?

I understand that the filtration process removes chlorine and other chemicals, and particulates, so that improves the taste and clarity of tap water. 

If anyone is relying on this type of filter to make untreated water (or water that has been lying in a MH tank for a long time) safe to drink, that's another thing altogether and seems a bit risky to me on health grounds, unless you also boil it for at least 10 minutes. Until I can see an independent test report to verify the safety claims, I would only rely on a filter to treat freshly drawn potable water from the mains tap. That's my personal and less than 100% scientific opinion.


SD


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jooles;

If you have a sumnersible pump and taps with microswitches, which I think most Hymers do, then you will need an additional microswitch for the Naturepure tap as it is for pressurised systems. Naturepure can supply a separate microswitch or you could purchase a microswitched tap instead, theres some good info about this on the following link...

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm

Pete


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but I have also been considering a nature pure [MHF Link] filter. We currently use a Brita jug and filter and the difference to the water is considerable but its a nuisance to fill and carry around.
> 
> I don't have room for a tap by the kitchen sink and am reluctant to connect to the kitchen cold pipe due to the issues already mentioned with filter life and also accessing our kitchen cold pipe is very difficult.
> 
> ...


I haven't room for the additional tap but have the filtered water to the sink for convenience for cooking etc, but for washing up I fill a basin from the bathroom hot tap as it is closer to the water heater and avoids wasting a good half saucepan of cold water before the water runs hot in the kitchen. The hot water is never so hot that it would cause a safety issue.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Is the pressure reduced with a direct fix (no tap)?


----------



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for your helpful comments, especially Pete for the info about the microswitch tap which we do indeed have in our Hymer.

We hadn't considered the need for this sort of tap. Guess that this makes the fitting of the kit a little more complicated then? Is it easy to connect the tap to the existing system?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We transferred our filter from the previous van into our Burstner but it will not work properly.
We have a submersible pump and at first I put the filter in the washroom at the back but that would not work at all.
I then put it on the kitchen cold water which is adjacent to the water tank and it only just works.
So if you have a submersible pump then the pressure may not be enough to give a decent flow through the filter.

Mike


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jooles;

With a submersible system and microswitched taps you have a few options..

Naturepure will sell you their tap and will also supply you with a separate microswitch if you ask at the time of order. You will need to find somewhere to site the microswitch as it is separate to the tap.

You could purchase a combined microswitched tap as suggested in the link I supplied from motorcaravanning.co.uk, not as elegant as the naturepure tap but its an all in one unit.

The only additional complication to a pressure system is the need for a 12v feed for the microswitch.

I will be fitting one to my Hymer soon and found this all out after a bit of research. Neil at the motorcaravanning site was very helpful.

Pete


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

just watched the video of how to fit the nature water filter..
looks fairly straightforward....
its going to save you having to buy bottled water and cuts down on the weight you have to carry in the camper....
sounds like a cracking idea...

will look in to it further,but looks like a good idea to me..

thanks for the link and the information....

regards.....mike...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When fitting the tap just check where the pipe runs when inside the cupboard below. We have a real problem with the fact that our water heater and hot water pipe runs right next to the Pure water filter one. 

Hence warm water for the first 2 cupfuls of water which ends up wasting both filter and water. 

We are looking into the problem but not really got a solution yet. 

Mandy


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*4 years fulltiming with nature pure filter*

weve a nature pure filter and separate tap , great kit. used it for 4 years solid for all drinking water and pasta water fantastic!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Filter*

I think all the good reviews in the forum speak volumes.

Go for it.

TM


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I posed this question on a previous topic but did not get any replies.

I have an Auto-Trail with a 20 psi Shurflo pump, will the pressure be high enough to get a reasonable flow rate? The NPure specification says that 30 psi is necessary.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use the Nature Pure system and have found it superb at removing flavours and discolouration. It is based on the same system as the water treatment that is now used in disaster relief such as LifeStraws;

http://www.vestergaard-frandsen.com/lifestraw/lifestraw

these are used to give people in situations where such bugs as cholera etc exist in the water supply a supply of clean fresh water of drinkable quality.

If you want evidence of their scientific background contact them. the technology has been around for a few years now and there have been no adverse coments that I have ever seen.

The second tap is best - to prolong the life of the filer and to give you a good supply of water for other uses - the flow through them is not fast - it takes about three or four times as long to fill our kettle from the filtered tap as from the unfiltered. Ours works well on the standard pressure delivered by the Shurflo pump, although I have never measured it's value. But ours only supplies filtered water via the second tap for the reason stated.

Installation is easy and there are variations available for different setups. Like many things though it is an insurance policy against something you may not encounter - water that is polluted in such a way as to provide a health risk. Most drinking water supplies in Europe are at a standard at least equal to that of the UK, but that depends on finding a source marked as drinking water.......

We would not be without ours and believe it a very useful accessory.

Dave


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

HI ALL....

can anyone tell me how long the filters last...
IE..when do you need to change them,is it a yearly thing or is there a time limit on the life span of any one filter...

many thanks...mike.....


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

They say 12-18 months, all depends on how much water goes through them, if linked to normal tap then will run out faster. 

It there are only 2 of you using it then will last longer than 4 especially those with children helping themselves. 

Ours lasted 2 years , you can tell as drinks go frothy and water flow slows right down. 

Shop around for the filters you can get some deals on them. 

Mandy


----------



## laleisure (Aug 11, 2010)

*If we can help*

They are very good and a great seller, if we can help please visit

Link removed for advertising


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

You learn something new every day. As stated before, we have one of these systems, we have a NP tap and it runs from a submersible pump.

Our only issue with it is that we need to turn on the sink tap to get the pump to run. It involves lifting the sink cover up and sometime, in the evening for example, there may be quite a lot of moving to do to access the tap.

I had no idea we could buy and fit a separate micro switch. Our NP filter and pipework is right at the back of the undersink cupboard. Is it possible to fix it on the worktop by the sink? 

And - I'm guessing you just splice into the existing 12v wiring that feeds the kitchen sink taps?

It would be lovely to be able to turn it on without major upheaval...


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Just found this installation video on Utube. It's done by two very Ameeeercan blokes, but it might just help someone.

Installing a Nature Pure System


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

mandyandandy said:


> They say 12-18 months, all depends on how much water goes through them, if linked to normal tap then will run out faster.
> 
> It there are only 2 of you using it then will last longer than 4 especially those with children helping themselves.
> 
> ...


HI MANDY...

thanks for the info....
will shop around like you said for the fillets to see what i can find.

looks like i will be getting one over the winter,judging by the reports on the forum....

thanks to all the users that have posted on this item...

regards.....mike...


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

JackieP said:


> Just found this installation video on Utube. It's done by two very Ameeeercan blokes, but it might just help someone.
> 
> Installing a [URL]nature pure [MHF Link] System[/url]


HI JACKIE...

i watched the video already...thay make it look easy...

we will see how easy it is ..... :lol: :lol:

regards......mike....


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I was quite surprised to see how little the nature pure will filter for the cost of it? 1900l for £178 initially, then 1900l for £54 with a spare cartridge, gives 6.1 p/l having bought both, or 9.4 p/l filter only.

Our filter is bigger, and has three seperate cartridges, so won't fit in many campers I'm sure, but has a capacity of up to 20,000 litres!

It's a Pre Mac IWP, using the same three stages that theyalso make for the British Armies filtration systems;

http://www.pre-mac.com/GWP_IWP.HTM

We got a spare set of cartridges at the same time (so 40,000l) and paid just under £500. The first set has provided all our drinking water for two years full timing and show no signs of slowing down. (1.3 p/l for the filter and spare carts as above, I can't remember exactly how much the filter alone was, I think £350 giving 1.8p/l for filter only).

Or, 20,000l for £350 from PreMac lasting years, 3800l for £232 lasting 2 years according to the MHF link, probably less if you full time?

We have one tap only. The second tap is used for veg preperation or wiping kitchen surfaces down for instance. The second filter cartridge is iodene in resin form, and rinsing salad and veg with a trace amount of iodene adds another degree of safety in that respect. I think it used to be a common thing to rinse veg in a weak bleach solution to kill anything liable to make the food go off, so its not a new idea! ( Research published by the Journal of Food and Science in 2003 showed effective results of using hydrogen peroxide to decontaminate apples and melons that were infected with strains of E.coli. As a googled for instance.) The third carbon cartridge takes the iodene out again for drinking water.

The test reports for the NaturePure filters is here;

http://www.generalecologyeurope.com/testdata.html

Since the filtration medium it says will block up at the end of its life, or as with ours you will have a chemically taste (when the carbon gets used up) it will be obvious when it needs replacing. The only reason it could be faulty prior to that is if you crack the filter element allowing unfiltered water straight through. How can you do that unless you take it out and mishandle it? Other than that, if you still want to boil the water you may as well not have a filter!

If you put through an occasional cleaning concentration of whatever you use to clean the tank, that'll give the initial filter medium a good clean too, so other than the filter companies profit I can't see a good reason to change annually? For our filter and our usage of it that would be ridiculous, and was certainly not recommended by Pre Mac.



Jason


----------



## oldfella (Mar 30, 2010)

HI JASON...

thanks for the information,there seems to be a few differant versions on the market at the moment,but thay all seem to do the same job..
i guess in time like most things the price will drop and then most people will have them...
spoke to a friend of mine about it this morning,and he said why would you want to spend that sort of money on a water filter device,you can go to the shop and buy water cheaper than that..
then when i pointed out the weight of the bottles,and the hag of going to the shop to buy them etc,he seemed to SE the logic in it..
like i said to him,its there 24/7,then he said well it wont be cold..
so i said fill a bottle or jug and put it in the fridge..easy..

some people cant see sense at all,or it mite be the fact hes tight with his money.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

thanks again Jason for posting the link....

regards.....mike...


----------



## Jooles (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks again to all who've replied to this post. We are still thinking of having one fitted, and although we could do the plumbing side, are not so confident about the microswitch connection. Also, we are not sure if we have enough room for the unit in our B614. So we will probably ask a dealer to have a look at it. Can anyone recommend a dealer between North Wales and Dover and we could have the job done en route to the ferry?


----------

